# 12 muskrat-photos (since I haven't got any otters)



## LaFoto (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry :cry: no otters. Just these:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.




(Oops, very similar ones! Sorry)

10.





11.





12.




"End of photo session, no more, now leave us alone at last!"

(Taken on 8 May of this year in a deer park south of Hamburg).


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 30, 2006)

number 5 looks like me when I've just got up in the morning 

Well I've never heard of a Muskrat before, but as they have an Otter look about them I like them


----------



## Alex06 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for posting these Corinna. #6 almost looks like an otter from behind.  The little one in #4 &7 is so cute!  Gotta love the ruffled fur.:lmao:


----------



## Andie (Oct 31, 2006)

I get deer to pose, you get Muskrats!  I love them! Nice detail and oh so cute!


----------

